# Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg



## mbbnyc (Apr 18, 2009)

Has anyone ever done this ? How did it work. Tregcentral used to have step by step instructions along with pics but now they are gone. 
I need to see how it worked. Here is my story. I recently acquired for $100 from a junkyard a set of Cayenne roof bars. Here is the catch, They have no hardware on them. Porsche DOES NOT sell this part in any way shape or form. I guess if you lose your hardware you have to buy a new rack. (Nice huh ) anyway, I have a willing Touareg and some spiffy new Cayenne rack and no hardware. Any ideas ? advice ? etc ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (mbbnyc)*

It is the same rack that is on the T2. If you can get the hardware from a VW dealer you will be set. Nothing different about the roofs from a Cayenne to a Touareg. They both have the same track system in them. Just get the hardware and mount it. In fact look on 1stVWparts and see if you can get the hardware there. It has been done many times so not a big deal.


----------



## mbbnyc (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (Yeti35)*

Thank you but I have been told by both my VW dealer as well as my local Porsche dealer that neither company sells the hardware as a separate package. (Which is really dumb by the way) Sorry I should have posted that I checked with VW as well as Porsche. 
I kind of wanted to know about the process so I could maybe come up with some replacement hardware. Any descriptions or pictures of the hardware (if anyone happens to have) We be really appreciated
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (mbbnyc)*

I will repeat, check http://www.1stvwparts.com . They may have them listed there. If not then you are going to have to search for the hard ware from the same place you got the rack in the first place.


----------



## mbbnyc (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (Yeti35)*

Ok, Well thanks for what looks like what will be an awesome parts source for anything I could need, All except of course the part I need at the moment. 
1stvwparts appears to be an OEM supplier. So I will now repeat, Neither Porsche nor VW sell this as a separate piece or pack in any way whatsoever. Porsche and VW do not supply thier dealerships with this part, i don't think they would supply a 3rd party. JUST IN CASE, I have an email out to the nice folks at 1stvwparts.com. I have also checked the porsche PET system for these parts. The strange thing is that they are not even listed there. It's as if they are glued to the roof of the car. 
I might have to rig my own hardware, I would like to gather as much info as I can about the OEM parts and procedure becuase let's face it I am strapping something to my roof a mistake in the process could be potentially fatal to those behind me.
The racks were $100 _becuase_ they had no hardware. I rolled the dice and now I have to dig a bit deeper. I might win, I might not eaither way it was worth the risk. At the very least I get to go on a treasure hunt and that's always fun.
Thanks for the supplier info, I am already making a list.

Michael

PS. I am still looking for ANY info/pictures/etc on this. Anyone ? anyone ? Bueller ? Anyone ?


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (mbbnyc)*

Email this seller on ebay, maybe they can sell you just the brackets.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318 
Linder


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (mbbnyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbbnyc* »_
Ok, Well thanks for what looks like what will be an awesome parts source for anything I could need, All except of course the part I need at the moment. 
1stvwparts appears to be an OEM supplier. So I will now repeat, Neither Porsche nor VW sell this as a separate piece or pack in any way whatsoever. Porsche and VW do not supply thier dealerships with this part, i don't think they would supply a 3rd party. JUST IN CASE, I have an email out to the nice folks at 1stvwparts.com. I have also checked the porsche PET system for these parts. The strange thing is that they are not even listed there. It's as if they are glued to the roof of the car. 
I might have to rig my own hardware, I would like to gather as much info as I can about the OEM parts and procedure becuase let's face it I am strapping something to my roof a mistake in the process could be potentially fatal to those behind me.
The racks were $100 _becuase_ they had no hardware. I rolled the dice and now I have to dig a bit deeper. I might win, I might not eaither way it was worth the risk. At the very least I get to go on a treasure hunt and that's always fun.
Thanks for the supplier info, I am already making a list.

Michael

PS. I am still looking for ANY info/pictures/etc on this. Anyone ? anyone ? Bueller ? Anyone ?

Hre's a better site that you can get either the Cayenne or Touareg rack. They're styled differntly but they'll both fit. This site even has installation instructions. Cayenne racks are substantially cheaper:









http://www.tregcentral.com/scr...y=101 


_Modified by jrtouareg at 6:33 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## mbbnyc (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (raleys1)*

Thanks I already have an email out to these folks. (Tregcentral) I sent it Friday night. Maybe hear back this week


----------



## hinxster (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (mbbnyc)*

Check with the folks at http://oempl.us/. They installed the roof rails that I bought from them. They have the ability to purchase just about anything overseas from VW/Audi. You can also check out http://oempl.us/diy/ for the do it yourself instructions they posted after installing the rails on my vehicle. Good luck!

_Modified by hinxster at 10:13 AM 4-20-2009_


_Modified by hinxster at 10:15 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## mbbnyc (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (hinxster)*

oempl is a swing and a miss, But thank you. again at least I am finding all these amazing parts suppliers. all except for the part i need now ...lol

Still Looking !!


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (mbbnyc)*

I suggest that you contact Sunset Porsche out in Oregon. If the individual parts are available they will help you find it. 
The rack part number is 955 044 000 30 (silver) and 62 (black) and the catalog indicates that single parts may be available but my screen does not show single part numbers. However, it cites "Single Parts See Illustrations 9PA 8/10/00."
Sunset has always been very helpful in finding hard to find parts for me. Google and they will come up on your screen. 


_Modified by sd986 at 2:22 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (mbbnyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbbnyc* »_all except for the part i need now ...lol

Since the 07 MY, the Treg came with this rack. You should be able to get the hardware form your dealer. Just make sure its an 07 and later model. 


_Modified by jrtouareg at 4:42 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## mbbnyc (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (sd986)*

WE HAVE a Winner !!!! Wa-Hoo !! after spending an hour and a half on the phone with Arron at Sunset Porsche. We figured out what it was that I needed and he was able to get the part. I will have it in about a week. 
Thanks for all the advice.
PS. If anyone wants to buy my old style (cross bar) black factory rack it is for sale. $150 obo


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne Roof Rack on a 06' Touareg (mbbnyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbbnyc* »_
WE HAVE a Winner !!!! Wa-Hoo !! after spending an hour and a half on the phone with Arron at Sunset Porsche. We figured out what it was that I needed and he was able to get the part. I will have it in about a week. 
Thanks for all the advice.
PS. If anyone wants to buy my old style (cross bar) black factory rack it is for sale. $150 obo 

*Phone Call $85
Parts $40







*


----------

